# Free SPOOKY SOUNDS



## hauntedbalcony (May 11, 2007)

Here you can find some free Spooky Sounds that you can Download and use for your Haunt Yard. 
8 different Spooky Sounds made by myself special for you:


BEWARE
http://people.freenet.de/hauntedbalcony/beware.mp3

HELP ME
http://people.freenet.de/hauntedbalcony/helpme.mp3

LALALA
http://people.freenet.de/hauntedbalcony/lalala.mp3

WELCOME FOOLISH MORTAL TO OUR HAUNTED HOUSE
http://people.freenet.de/hauntedbalcony/welcome.mp3

IT`S TIME TO PLAY 
http://people.freenet.de/hauntedbalcony/timetoplay.mp3

WELCOME TO YOUR NIGHTMARE
http://people.freenet.de/hauntedbalcony/yournightmare.mp3

HOWLS
http://people.freenet.de/hauntedbalcony/howls.mp3

FOLLOW ME
http://people.freenet.de/hauntedbalcony/followme.mp3


This are the files that you can used.


----------



## dkris (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks, these are great! Beware and Help me are perfect for what I need.


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

Great job on the voice effects.


----------



## hauntedbalcony (May 11, 2007)

YOU ARE WELCOME 
Thanks for the compliments.


----------

